

Why Many Smart People Fail to Lead - rajesh301
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/2011/08/17/7-reasons-why-many-smart-people-fail-to-lead/

======
pseudonym
I think there's a very, very large reason that's only brushed on in point 2--
much like how "doing your job" and "interviewing for your job" require two
very different skillsets, "doing your job" and "leading other people in doing
what used to be your job" are nowhere near as related as they seem to be on
first blush.

Point two seems to be talking more about micromanagement specifically, but I
wouldn't be surprised if it's more the issue that _people who like doing don't
necessarily like leading_.

------
scrrr
I agree that teaching others what you know is a key ingredient for leaders.
The aim should be to have your followers surpass you eventually. A second
class leader will try to prevent that, that's a lose-lose for everyone.

Another reason that I think is missing here is when a person that should be a
leader has a very liberal mindset that comes with a reluctance to tell other
people what to do, regardless of ability (skill + confidence).

~~~
petervandijck
Instead of having your followers surpass you, why not try to hire people who
are smarter than you to start with?

------
alphabeat
> Stephen Covey said it beautifully – “Give a man a fish and you feed him for
> a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.”

He said that?

Also please stop with the obnoxious appending on text copied.

~~~
iamjustlooking
<http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/2279.html> \- Chinese Proverb?

------
jamesrcole
None of these points (except perhaps for #5) are specific to smart people.

